# Time to talk to the petstore



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw a ad today for a Marineland Eclipse 2 gallon for $24.88 and you get a free comet goldfish with purchase. What are they trying to prove? You can kill a fish or make a bigger sale later.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what a bunch of rejects


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that is a cruel thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

wow.......


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The thing is I somewhat trusted what some of the employees in this store said. I am guessing it is management in some other state that made the ad and decision on this.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hahah thats funny you bring this up when the place I USED to work at, (the owner being the reason I quit) just got in a whole lot of trouble with whoever regulates pet sales... apparently the new employees weren't opening up the pet store on the weekend. So in other words, they weren't feeding the animals/watering on the weekend! I really chuckled at that, can't wait til they go out of business.


----------

